# Stealth Splash 470 has anyone tried one?



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone taken a Stealth Splash 470 for a paddle ? Thinking along the superlite lines this thing weighs17 kg. I can do that one handed :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

PM PaulB Sue. He has had one for a while that is now for sale.http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=65556


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Think you will find that the hull is an Evolution465. Top sides designed by Bazzoo pushes the cockpit forward to keep the nose down. Better balance. Better paddling.

Downside is no fish hatch /rod chute, which comes with the upside of being much lighter.

Try a search, I'm sure you will find Bazzoo's review of his own design.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The hull paddles / glides very well. It's very easy to catch and surf the smallest of swells or even boat wake.

Nice and stable for fishing. What I like about the Stealth is that it is light enough to carry on your shoulder from the car to the beach. Chuck in a rod, net, fish bag and a handful of plastics and your out and fishing in minutes. Being light and fast means I can squeeze in a pre-work fish, plus get a little upper body exercise paddling.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=65362

It does weigh approx 22.5kg, which is still lighter than my Revo at 34kg (assuming my scales aren't completely out of whack and both kayaks are actually lighter........)


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I have one... however, i've almost never paddled anything else so no frame of reference.

I'm in Adelaide metro, feel free to give me a yell.

Also, it could be for sale soon.

regards,
Ben


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Ben are you upgrading or getting out..
Minny


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Ben yes I am interested PM me if you want to sell.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Minny said:


> Ben are you upgrading or getting out..
> Minny


ha! as if i would be getting out.

Upgrading. But that's only because i want the hatch and an easier way to mount a gps. It seems such a pity to compromise the weight of the 470 which such encumbrances.

The question is.. do i want two yak's or one?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like you want a pro fisha 475


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I understand your conundrum, console yourself by knowing it will go to a loving home ! (if you decide to sell that is )


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the fisha 470 , not a huge fish hatch , but big enough to carry what I need to fish , is a great kayak , light and easy to paddle


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Go on look after Sue, and then get the Profisha 575.
See only one yak,,
that's would be the ultimate yak


----------

